# First Time In Spain Carring A Tandem Bike



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We carry a tandem bike which fits with no side overhang do I need one or two aluminium warning boards or if I fit a lighting board do I need the marker board we are travelling to Spain in a few weeks time all information welcomed. 
Any information with stopovers from the french/spanish border to calpe crossing from near Bayonne would help two traveller's to Spain for the first time. Thank you.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I would think that a chevron marker would be sufficient to keep the Guardia happy.

As far as stopovers are concerned:

Near San Sebastian there is Camping Zarautz at Zarautz. Nice site on top of hill overlooking the bay.

Camping Zaragoza in Zaragoza.

If you want to go about 30 miles off route there is a site at Albarracin, a wonderful village surrounded by Arabic fortifications. Near Teruel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I always wanted a tandem bike

but Albert doesn't trust me  8O

Post on your travels

Aldra


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I err on the side of caution and have a lighting board and the warning sign.

You might be better off cutting down from Bordeaux though Mont-de-Marsan to Pau then up though the Somport tunnel follow signs for Saragosa ( French spelling) follow the E 7 down past Jaca to Huesca then down to Zaragosa. Take the N330 to Daroca then the N234 to Valencia on to Capie. 

There is a campsite berween Jaca and Huesca, take the N260 back towards the mountains near Sabinanigo, follow the road past the Repsol garage about 1/2 mile the campsite is on the left (you must turn right then left as you must turn left across a solid white line)

You should be able to drive to Calpe from there.

Andy


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Thank you for the fast replies and advice, reading some of the articles on here makes me think Spain is not as friendly as say France and Germany.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Goldwinger said:


> Thank you for the fast replies and advice, reading some of the articles on here makes me think Spain is not as friendly as say France and Germany.


. . . well, they are 'friendly' but remember not to drive an inch without your seatbelt on - if you have to unbuckle to collect ticket at toll booths on motorways - buckle up BEFORE you move as its all videoed & someone we know was fined on the spot 100euro, oh and put your reflective jacket on BEFORE you get out of the vehicle if you breakdown or asked to get out by [uniformed] police ! . . other than that its no worse than UK [I think :?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Spain is a nice place, I love their sense of humor, obey the law and you wont have any trouble and don't speed, they use unmarked cars on the side of the road.

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Goldwinger said:


> Thank you for the fast replies and advice, reading some of the articles on here makes me think Spain is not as friendly as say France and Germany.


Don't be put off by the isolated reports of problems in Spain. I have been going there since 1986, once stopped in a hire car for not actually coming to a complete stop at a Stop sign. Done thousands of miles there since and not had a problem. It's a lovely country with many places to visit and enjoy. If you get away from the coast you will experience widely varying countryside, scenery, Roman sites, mountains, lakes, whatever takes your fancy. Northern Spain a little like Switzerland in places, wide plains in the middle and obviously Mediterranean type towns on the coast.

You can easily drive from Zaragoza to Calpe in one day on the fairly new free motorway from Zaragoza to Sagunto then motorway to within a few miles of Calpe.

Go and try it out, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

thank you all again you have settled my mind on going we have wanted to go for a some time but had to wait until this year.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Near Bayonne there's a free aire at St. Jean de Luz, though it sometimes gets busy.
There's a lovely aire at San Sebastian, near the University and easy walking distance from the centre but easy to drive to.
There's also a free aire at Cascante before you get to Zaragoza.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I seem to remember reading that there is a new road built between Irun and Pamplona, I expect this will be confirmed shortly.
We normally come down past Bordeaux to Irun then turn off for Zaragoza via Pamplona.Even heard tell it is quicker than the tunnel?? heading for Altea.Next time we will use the east side again for Spain or Italy.

cabby


----------

